#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  Why is IoT the next big revolution in technology?

## Bhavya

Experts say that IoT is the next big thing in technology. And they believe it will bound to bring major changes in the way we live, work and entertain ourselves. Do you agree with this statement? If yes, can you tell me why is IoT the next big revolution in technology?

----------

